# PASTRAMI FROM SCRATCH ON THE LANG



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2016)

I was in the grocery store the other day with Judy & she was looking for something & I said I'm going to check out the meat dept.

It so happens the meat mgr. was standing by the beef & I asked him if he had any brisket flats around 8 lbs.

He came back with this guy, a real nice Angus choice flat. And the party begins.













6-26-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






I trimmed most of the fat off. It was only 12 oz.













6-26-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






I mixed up a cure. I used the bacon cure calculator to calculate the salt, sugar, & cure #1.

Then I added 1/4 cup each of granulated garlic, granulated onion, black pepper, & pickling spices.













6-26-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






I mixed it up together with a whisk.













6-26-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Put the brisket in a vacuum bag.













6-26-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Poured the cure mix in the bag, half on one side first.













6-26-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Massaged it in real well.













6-26-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Then the other half on the other side.













6-26-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






And massaged that in too.













6-26-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Then vacuum sealed the bag.  And into the fridge for 11 days. Flipping & massaging it daily.













6-26-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






After 11 days I removed it from the bag & rinsed it off & patted it dry.













6-26-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






I sliced the end off cutting against the grain, so I would know which way to slice it when it was smoked.

Sometimes with the crust & pepper coating it's hard to see the grain when it's cooked.













6-26-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






I did a fry test with the corner. It was fine, not too salty so no soaking needed.













6-26-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






I just coated it with black pepper on both sides.













6-26-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






And vacuumed it up again. This time for 2 days in the fridge.













6-26-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Got up early this morning & fired up the Lang.













6-26-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Got the brisket ready & thawed the trimmed fat that I saved in the freezer.













6-26-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Into the Lang on the bottom rack with the fat above it dripping on it to keep it nice & moist.













6-26-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






I kept it on the grate for a couple of hours to put a crust on the bottom, then I put it

in a pan with a can of French onion soup. 













6-26-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Back on the bottom rack.













6-26-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






At about 4 hours the IT was around 180.













6-26-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






At 5 1/2 hours it was done. I got up early thinking this would take 8-10 hours to smoke,

but I guess since the Lang has heat both on top & underneath they cook stuff a lot faster.

So it was all good, we had pastrami sammies for lunch & I think were having Reuben's for dinner.













6-26-16 26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Of course Judy made some rye bread.













6-26-16 27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Here's the star ready to be sliced.













6-26-16 28.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






It was very moist & tender. I cut some off each end to see if they were the same.













6-26-16 29.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






The slices were supple enough to bend double over your finger & pulled apart with just a little stretch.













6-26-16 30.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






And here's lunch. I added a couple of slices of Swiss and of course some dill pickles.













6-26-16 31.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






And here's dinner!













6-26-16 32.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Thanks for looking Guys!!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 8, 2016)

Al it is amazing to get done that fast.That has some beautiful color I could go for some of that,oh wait I made one yesterday from a store bought CB LOL 

I haven't tried the dry cure always use Pop brine Thanks for sharing tell Judy that bread looks great Points

Richie


----------



## phatbac (Jul 8, 2016)

That is indeed awesome looking food. I usually use a corned beef brisket to make pastrami next time i will try the cure the way you did it. Points for sure!


Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 8, 2016)

Al,
Boy you out done yourself again. That looks fantastic!!
Nice detailed post.

Points for that smoke...you and the Lang are kicking it!!


----------



## bena (Jul 8, 2016)

I am not a big fan of Pastrami but that looks pretty delish!  nice Job Al - Points!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2016)

HOLY Andy Mackerel.

Looks AWESOME


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow



That looks great.    I get back from vacation next week this is on my list now.      Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2016)

tropics said:


> Al it is amazing to get done that fast.That has some beautiful color I could go for some of that,oh wait I made one yesterday from a store bought CB LOL
> 
> I haven't tried the dry cure always use Pop brine Thanks for sharing tell Judy that bread looks great Points
> 
> Richie





phatbac said:


> That is indeed awesome looking food. I usually use a corned beef brisket to make pastrami next time i will try the cure the way you did it. Points for sure!
> 
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac(Aaron)





hardcookin said:


> Al,
> Boy you out done yourself again. That looks fantastic!!
> Nice detailed post.
> 
> Points for that smoke...you and the Lang are kicking it!!





BenA said:


> I am not a big fan of Pastrami but that looks pretty delish!  nice Job Al - Points!





nepas said:


> HOLY Andy Mackerel.
> 
> Looks AWESOME





c farmer said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great. I get back from vacation next week this is on my list now. Thanks.


Thanks a lot guys!

Judy & I appreciate the kind words & the points too!

Al


----------



## smokinifl (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow that sandwich looks really good!

I love reuben's!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokinIFl said:


> Wow that sandwich looks really good!
> 
> I love reuben's!


Thank-you!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice job looks super tasty!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 10, 2016)

Great thread! The meat and plate looks amazing. But what's with that Mexican Club Soda?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 10, 2016)

SA, Excellent looking pastrami and tell your wife the rye bread looks outstanding !


----------



## twoalpha (Jul 10, 2016)

Al

Great looking pastrami on the Lang.

POINTS!!!

Larry


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks FANTASTIC Al!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2016)

OMG!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty from the Bear Den!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





More Great Sammies!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 10, 2016)

Awesome Al, great lookin thread !  It all looks real tasty !   Thumbs Up


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 10, 2016)

OMG! Now I am hungry!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 10, 2016)

Excellant Qview, Al.  The pastrami looks delish!!  I've been wanting to make one of those for a long time, but Miss Linda isn't a fan--so I keep smoking things she likes.  But one of these days..............  Did all that black pepper give it a bit of a bite?

Miss Judy's bread looks, as usual, fantastic.  I'm pretty sure she'd like it up here in Alberta.   LOL







Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2016)

b-one said:


> Nice job looks super tasty!


Thanks B!

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great thread! The meat and plate looks amazing. But what's with that Mexican Club Soda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ!

Hey I'm just trying to stay hydrated! It's friggin hot down here!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Excellent looking pastrami and tell your wife the rye bread looks outstanding !


Thanks CM! 

I'll tell her for sure.

Al


twoalpha said:


> Al
> 
> Great looking pastrami on the Lang.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry & thank you for  the point too!

Al


TJohnson said:


> Looks FANTASTIC Al!!


Thanks Todd!

Good to hear from you, buddy!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bear!

Thanks Buddy!

We do love our sammies don't we!

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Al, great lookin thread ! It all looks real tasty !


Thanks a lot Justin!

And thank you for the point my friend!

Al


PitBulMom said:


> OMG! Now I am hungry!!! Looks awesome!


Thanks PBM!

I appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## Bummed (Jul 10, 2016)

That looks absolutely phenomenal! I really appreciate the details and pictures, let me know if the next door neighbors house goes up for sale!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 10, 2016)

Amazing pastrami Al, cool deal your getting that new Lang figured out.

I LOVE Rubens - My favorite!













THAT-Is-Out-Of-Bounds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2016)

Bummed said:


> That looks absolutely phenomenal! I really appreciate the details and pictures, let me know if the next door neighbors house goes up for sale!


Ha Ha!

Actually it just sold & I had the new neighbors over for pastrami sammies!

Thank you for the compliment!

Al


----------



## sauced (Jul 11, 2016)

Al.....too bad you are not liking your Lang!!!

GREAT looking pastrami and sammies!!! That rye bread looks like a killer!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Points brother!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Amazing pastrami Al, cool deal your getting that new Lang figured out.
> 
> I LOVE Rubens - My favorite!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot John!

Al


Sauced said:


> Al.....too bad you are not liking your Lang!!!
> 
> GREAT looking pastrami and sammies!!! That rye bread looks like a killer!!
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend!!

Al


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2016)

Pastrami perfection, points!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Pastrami perfection, points!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!

Al


----------



## fletch (Aug 9, 2016)

That looks superb!! 2 questions though, what temp were you cooking at? It looks like 275 or so from the thermometers in the pics? And what was the temperature you pulled it at? You said it was at 180 at 4 hours but not what it was at the end.

Thanks again. I am wondering because I have a couple pieces curing in the fridge now!!

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2016)

Fletch said:


> That looks superb!! 2 questions though, what temp were you cooking at? It looks like 275 or so from the thermometers in the pics? And what was the temperature you pulled it at? You said it was at 180 at 4 hours but not what it was at the end.
> 
> Thanks again. I am wondering because I have a couple pieces curing in the fridge now!!
> 
> Thanks


The smoker was running between 260-275 all the time.

On my WSM I would have kept it at around 225, but the Lang just wanted to settle in at a higher temp.

I pulled it out at 195, I started checking it at 190 for probe tenderness, & it was good at 195.

Good luck with your pastrami.

Al


----------



## okie362 (Aug 10, 2016)

It seems somehow wrong that I'm craving a Reuben and a Corona at 0645 on a Wednesday.  VERY nice!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2016)

Okie362 said:


> It seems somehow wrong that I'm craving a Reuben and a Corona at 0645 on a Wednesday.  VERY nice!!!


Thank-you my friend!

Al


----------



## idahopz (Aug 10, 2016)

All I can say is "WOW, Al"  That looks perfect from start to finish, and the home made bread is the icing on the cake so to speak.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> All I can say is "WOW, Al"  That looks perfect from start to finish, and the home made bread is the icing on the cake so to speak.


Thanks Pete!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## fletch (Aug 16, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> The smoker was running between 260-275 all the time.
> 
> On my WSM I would have kept it at around 225, but the Lang just wanted to settle in at a higher temp.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, it goes in the smoker in the morning. The fry test was good now in pepper.


----------



## nicefly (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow that looks great Al.

I will have to give that a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you Sir!

If you do let me know how it turns out.

Al


----------



## okie362 (Aug 17, 2016)

OK...Couldn't take it anymore.  Brisket flat trimmed and in the brine Monday evening.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2016)

Okie362 said:


> OK...Couldn't take it anymore.  Brisket flat trimmed and in the brine Monday evening.


Ha Ha!

You are going to love your own cured & smoked pastrami. No going back after you taste it.

Al


----------



## okie362 (Aug 17, 2016)

If mine turns out to taste half as good as yours looked I've no doubt I'll be instantly spoiled to it.  ill know in a couple weeks


----------



## fletch (Aug 17, 2016)

Fletch said:


> Thank you sir, it goes in the smoker in the morning. The fry test was good now in pepper.


So I got a beautiful smoked pastrami, good bark, good color, good texture and pull but woha way too salty!! The test fry was a touch salty but not bad. What did I do wrong? Should I soak in water overnight next time? Lessen the brine time? And any suggestions on what to make with really salty pastrami I got a couple pounds?? lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2016)

Fletch said:


> So I got a beautiful smoked pastrami, good bark, good color, good texture and pull but woha way too salty!! The test fry was a touch salty but not bad. What did I do wrong? Should I soak in water overnight next time? Lessen the brine time? And any suggestions on what to make with really salty pastrami I got a couple pounds?? lol


Next time I would soak it longer.

Or next time you may want to try the dry cure method.

I think they pick up more flavor & mine wasn't salty at all.

With the kraut & swiss a reuben may hide the extra saltiness. Or some good hash might work.

How about pastrami chili?

I don't know, I'm sure you will find something to use it for.

Al


----------



## nicefly (Aug 18, 2016)

Off topic I tried to give points but do not know how.  A search said I should see a scale in the upper right of my post but I do not.

Am I too much of a noob to be giving points or what? haha.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2016)

There is a little green thumbs up at the bottom of each post.

Just click on the green thumb of the post you want to give points to and another box will pop up asking you for a comment.

You can add a comment or just click on add to reputation & the point will be awarded.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2016)

NiceFly said:


> Off topic I tried to give points but do not know how.  A search said I should see a scale in the upper right of my post but I do not.
> 
> Am I too much of a noob to be giving points or what? haha.


That "scales" thing is the "OLD" instructions---Real Old.

Al gave you the new way---Easy to use.

Bear


----------



## fletch (Aug 18, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Next time I would soak it longer.
> 
> Or next time you may want to try the dry cure method.
> 
> ...


I did do they dry cure method. I just rinsed it after though. I guess I will soak a lot next time and change out the water. I was thinking in a chilli as well! Also mixed in a fretta. Probably could go in a pea or bean soup............


----------



## mike w (Aug 18, 2016)

That's some great looking pastrami Al! What percentage of salt and sugar did you use with the cure calculator? 

I have made corned beef and pastrami before with an equilibrium brine but I would like trying a dry brine like you did. Saves on fridge space :)


----------



## nicefly (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for the help with the points awarding.

Now I am off to brine a turkey.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2016)

Mike W said:


> That's some great looking pastrami Al! What percentage of salt and sugar did you use with the cure calculator?
> 
> I have made corned beef and pastrami before with an equilibrium brine but I would like trying a dry brine like you did. Saves on fridge space :)


Hey Mike,

Not only does it save on space, but I think you get a better flavor with the dry cure.

2% salt, 1% sugar.

Let me know how yours turns out!

Al


----------



## mike w (Aug 19, 2016)

Will do, thanks again Al!



SmokinAl said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Not only does it save on space, but I think you get a better flavor with the dry cure.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike w (Sep 8, 2016)

IMG_20160908_163400.jpg



__ mike w
__ Sep 8, 2016






That is a great recipe Al. Very tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2016)

Mike W said:


> IMG_20160908_163400.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, I'm glad you enjoyed it!

Your sammie looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 18, 2016)

Al - Im moving on with this addiction of smoking and gonna do this recipe next week or so. Thanks for the post


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Al - Im moving on with this addiction of smoking and gonna do this recipe next week or so. Thanks for the post


I'm glad I could inspire you to do different things.

Let me know how it turns out, better yet start your own thread & give us your experience.

Al


----------



## vinny mozz (Nov 1, 2016)

Al,
Look amazing.  My mouth is watering    This will be my next venture on my Lang. What kind of wood did you use? And did you find that the French onion soup softened the bark in the pan too much?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2016)

Vinny Mozz said:


> Al,
> Look amazing. My mouth is watering This will be my next venture on my Lang. What kind of wood did you use? And did you find that the French onion soup softened the bark in the pan too much?


I use oak & hickory, because it's easy to get around here.

No it didn't soften the bark at  all, but when you use a pan, obviously there won't be any bark on the bottom.

The top & sides stay nice & crispy.

Al


----------



## k-dog80 (Jan 9, 2017)

Al, all your food looks amazing.  I am new to this, so I was worried I wouldnt have enough ideas to justify really getting into this hobby.  I had such a good time seasoning my River Grille vertical wood smoker over the weekend, I can only imagine how fun it is with actual food in there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2017)

k-dog80 said:


> Al, all your food looks amazing.  I am new to this, so I was worried I wouldnt have enough ideas to justify really getting into this hobby.  I had such a good time seasoning my River Grille vertical wood smoker over the weekend, I can only imagine how fun it is with actual food in there.


Thank you Sir!

Good luck with your first smoke!

Al


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks really good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2017)

NoPigLeftBehind said:


> Looks really good!


Thank you!

Al


----------



## ghoster (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks Al.  To say it looks great would be an understatement!

 I've been looking for a good pastrami recipe.  will give it a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2017)

Ghoster said:


> Thanks Al.  To say it looks great would be an understatement!
> 
> I've been looking for a good pastrami recipe.  will give it a try.


Thank you!

Let me know how yours turns out!

Al


----------



## smoooookin (Jan 13, 2017)

That looks incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I have a serious pastrami problem.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

Smoooookin said:


> That looks incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy!

Yep we do like our pastrami!

Al


----------



## tjdcorona (Jan 15, 2017)

When I started this hobby - I only wanted ribs and brisket basically. Now ive done so much its hard to keep track of - meatloaf was the one that I never thought Id do - and it was amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2017)

tjdcorona said:


> When I started this hobby - I only wanted ribs and brisket basically. Now ive done so much its hard to keep track of - meatloaf was the one that I never thought Id do - and it was amazing!


Hey Man the sky is the limit.

If you cook it you can smoke it.

Or you can even cold smoke stuff.

One guy cold smoked ice cubes to put in his Scotch!

I have to try that!

Al


----------



## rippleman (Jan 29, 2017)

SmokinAl,

That was a beautiful post. Thank you for sharing your ideas. I love the idea of the fat drip basting the brisket below. We just tried a pastrami for the first time and it came out good but that was before we learned about the curing calculator. We have a lot to learn but we look forward to the next one.

Michael and Lori













20170127_104844.jpg



__ rippleman
__ Jan 29, 2017


















20170127_223928.jpg



__ rippleman
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## trueteam (Jan 29, 2017)

Ripple, great handle and great smoker [emoji]9889[/emoji]️[emoji]9889[/emoji]️


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

RippleMan said:


> SmokinAl,
> 
> That was a beautiful post. Thank you for sharing your ideas. I love the idea of the fat drip basting the brisket below. We just tried a pastrami for the first time and it came out good but that was before we learned about the curing calculator. We have a lot to learn but we look forward to the next one.
> 
> Michael and Lori


Thank you guys!

I think your pastrami looks pretty darn good!

Looking forward to seeing what you do next time out!

Al


----------



## sirvesa (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks great. Just curious, is the French onion soup for flavor or would the flat have dried out without it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2017)

SirVesa said:


> Looks great. Just curious, is the French onion soup for flavor or would the flat have dried out without it?


A little of both, it does add some flavor & the steam helps keep the meat moist.

Al


----------



## pumpkinseed (Feb 16, 2017)

I've done 3 corned beef briskets in my smoker in the last few months.  They were really good, especially with homemade crusty bread - we aren't fond of rye bread. But sauerkraut, swiss and mustard for me and swiss and mayo for sweetie we were quite content.

With my 17 other hobbies I haven't gotten into curing much but plan to.  I have two pieces of meat curing for dried beef per Bear's recipe. 

But with St Patrick's day coming up I'm hoping for a sale on corned beef and/or brisket.  I still have room in my freezer after all.

I cook to 190 for mine.  Slices nicely and is very tender. For a 5lb roast I think it was about 7-8 hrs at 225 with red oak or hickory.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tjdcorona*  



 
When I started this hobby - I only wanted ribs and brisket basically. Now ive done so much its hard to keep track of - meatloaf was the one that I never thought Id do - and it was amazing!

There are so many more things I want to try. I did do some tomatoes in the smoker when I had some meat in there also.  Was really good in a pasta dish.  Traeger's web site lists making them into Bloody Marys.  I wonder how that would go with pastrami.


----------



## ddrian (Apr 15, 2017)

YOZIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Awesome. 

What temp did you run to on the final cook?

Looks like Katz's deli in NYC...

BOOM!

Thanks

DDR


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2017)

The final IT was about 202. I just kept checking it until it was probe tender & on this one it took until 202.

Al


----------



## natej (Apr 17, 2017)

:drool my goodness!! ill be over in a minute!!

Point


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2017)

natej said:


> my goodness!! ill be over in a minute!!
> 
> Point


Thank you my friend!

Al


----------



## tjdcorona (May 21, 2017)

If you eat THIS pastrami - you will always eat Pastrami!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2017)

tjdcorona said:


> If you eat THIS pastrami - you will always eat Pastrami!


Thanks for the kind words!

Al


----------



## ddrian (May 21, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Let me know how yours turns out!
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

ddrian said:


>


It sure looks delicious!

Al


----------



## gphil (Aug 10, 2017)

Al - just curious at what temp did you remove the brisket and does the can of soup just sit open in the pan. It's my first crack at this just want to make sure I get it right.

Thanks...

Glenn


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2017)

GPhil said:


> Al - just curious at what temp did you remove the brisket and does the can of soup just sit open in the pan. It's my first crack at this just want to make sure I get it right.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Glenn


You pour the soup in the bottom of the pan & put the brisket in it.

The final IT was 195 on this one, but sometimes they take a little higher temp to get done.

When you get up to 195, check it with a toothpick or wooden skewer.

It should go in with little to no resistance, if it's not sliding in real easy then let it cook a little longer until it's probe tender.

Good luck & let me know how it turns out!

Al


----------



## gphil (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks - will do..


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I was in the grocery store the other day with Judy & she was looking for something & I said I'm going to check out the meat dept.
> 
> It so happens the meat mgr. was standing by the beef & I asked him if he had any brisket flats around 8 lbs.
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you Stu!
It is much appreciated!
Al


----------



## crippledcracker (Jan 9, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm trying your brisket pastrami recipe. Just seasoned and sealed it up. Appreciate the Q View.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2019)

crippledcracker said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm trying your brisket pastrami recipe. Just seasoned and sealed it up. Appreciate the Q View.



No problem!
Let us know how it turns out!!
Al


----------



## fajitapot (Feb 1, 2019)

Al as a native New Yorker I've studied your recipes for Lox and Pastrami carefully. Although I've always brined my briskets, your equalization dry cure makes sense to me (for the same reason I prefer my bacon dry-cured) and I'll be trying that next time. The question I'm considering now though is final internal temperature during the smoke, and post smoke treatment. I've always smoked to 150°, then sliced (cold) with ease on my slicer. It is common for folks to smoke to the same temperature and then steam to ± 200°. It is also now common for folks to smoke to 150° or so and then cook it in a water bath at 150° for 48 hours. 

So my question to you is, have you experimented much with these variables and do you have any insights into the pros can cons of the various post cure treatments? It feels like I'll be splitting my next brisket into thirds and trying all three methods simultaneously, but I'm curious if you (or anyone else here) has already done this.

Also, fun fact: traditionally pastrami was made with Navel and not Brisket, but this cut must be sourced from whole animal butchers and is otherwise basically impossible to find.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2019)

The pastrami I do now is the same cure method, then smoked to an IT of 150, then into a SV for 24 hours at 155. It has a much better texture than just smoking it all the way. I just did an eye of round pastrami & used the same method. Only I just smoked it to 130 IT then into the SV for 20 hours at 132.
Good luck with yours.
Al


----------



## Bernzy78 (Mar 14, 2019)

How did the eye of round turn out? for the eye of round is it also an equilibrium brine? I followed the link in your post above and you use a gradient brine (soaking in a bag). I hope I got the brine terms correct. 

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2019)

Bernzy78 said:


> How did the eye of round turn out? for the eye of round is it also an equilibrium brine? I followed the link in your post above and you use a gradient brine (soaking in a bag). I hope I got the brine terms correct.
> 
> Thanks



The eye turned out very good.
I use Pops brine & inject the middle with the brine, then into a bag & into the fridge.
Here is one I did a while back.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/eye-of-round-pastrami-mucho-q-view.242696/
But we like them better when you finish them with a SV, instead of smoking them all the way!
Al


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 23, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I was in the grocery store the other day with Judy & she was looking for something & I said I'm going to check out the meat dept.
> 
> It so happens the meat mgr. was standing by the beef & I asked him if he had any brisket flats around 8 lbs.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful Al. Fantastic.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Absolutely beautiful Al. Fantastic.



Thank you, it is much appreciated.
Al


----------

